# MAN little dragon



## DavyD (Feb 28, 2022)

Good morning,

A while ago, I found a set of plans for the little dragon (I think here on the website).

I want to make the 2-stroke, glow plug, 0.06 cu. in. ittle ragon. It seems rather straightforward to build.

I only have one question: it does not use a carburettor, but refers to the Baby Spitfire assembly. Does anyone know how to obtain one of those needle assemblies or similar.

Alternatives are also welcome.





kind regards,
Davy.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 28, 2022)

I built one about 20 years ago and made my own needle valve assembly. Made it to look about like the Spitfire assembly as I recall.  I just looked at mine and it looks about right. Nothing too critical about it.
The engine took a high nitro content fuel to run, but then ran OK. However I live at over 5000 foot elevation and all glow engines need some nitro to run. I don't think it developed enough power to fly anything more than a lightlly loaded sport free flight however.
Gail


----------



## DavyD (Mar 1, 2022)

Hi Gail,

Thanks for the reply and the idea to make the needle valve myself. I found an article on the M.A.N. website on how to make them, very interesting.
Do you know about what size the needle / assembly roughly should be?

I'm not looking to fly the engine, I'm more the guy who just makes them and runs them a couple of times.

Thanks,
Davy.


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 1, 2022)

Davy,
I am tied up all day today, but will post a sketch either late this evening or tomarrow morning. I checked, but my original drawing is long gone. Do you have CAD that can open a DWG or DXF file or Autocad Trueview?  
Gail


----------



## DavyD (Mar 2, 2022)

Gail,
No worries about when you can post some sketches. I'm not started building the engine yet.
Yes, I am able to open CAD drawings.

Thanks, Davy.


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 4, 2022)

Attached is sketch of the NVA in DWG format.
Gail


----------



## DavyD (Mar 6, 2022)

Hello Gail,

thanks for the information, this certainly will help!

Kind regards,
Davy.


----------

